# Ai ham due an upgrade next month - advise me up urbanz



## Pingu (Oct 24, 2012)

So oh wise monkeys and denizens of urban.

I am due an upgrade to my mobile phone the middle of november and was wondering what the state of play is with regards to what I should be considering.

things to bear in mind before espouting the virtues of your favourite handy:


I cannot get a 3, orange or T mobile signal reliably so anything that wont work on O2 or vodafone is out
I wont have an I-phone - just dont like them
I would like a decent battery life
I mainly use my phone for making phone calls and looking at emails whilst out.
not arsed about it having a decent camera i have probably taken a total of 3 pictures on my phone in the past 4 years
must be able to connect to an exchange server (though can be via pop3/imap if needed - native support though wins lots of brucie bonus points))
I am tempted with a windows phone but not heard anything particularly good about any of them.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 24, 2012)

Based on your requirements, I would have to recommend a Nokia 3310.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 24, 2012)

Pingu said:


> So oh wise monkeys and denizens of urban.
> 
> I am due an upgrade to my mobile phone the middle of november and was wondering what the state of play is with regards to what I should be considering.
> 
> ...


 
I have a Lumia 900. Decent battery life if it's not being hammered. But that goes for all smart phones nowadays. It's easy to use and does what I want it to do.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 24, 2012)

kabbes said:


> Based on your requirements, I would have to recommend a Nokia 3310.


 
i have a 6320 that i carry for when i know i will be on the phone a lot and unable to charge my battery. its fecking ace, battery lasts about a week. Sadly it fails the email requirement for the main phone needs.

how long do you get from your battery on the lumina?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2012)

What network are you with now?


----------



## kabbes (Oct 24, 2012)

Pingu said:


> Sadly it fails the email requirement for the main phone needs.


You win some, you lose some.  No email ability but you can use it as a clubbing weapon.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> What network are you with now?


 
O2


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 24, 2012)

Pingu said:


> i have a 6320 that i carry for when i know i will be on the phone a lot and unable to charge my battery. its fecking ace, battery lasts about a week. Sadly it fails the email requirement for the main phone needs.
> 
> how long do you get from your battery on the lumina?


 
Normally 24 hours before I need to charge if It's an average day. If it's a heavy day, I turn on battery saver and manually check for e-mails when I need to.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 24, 2012)

I have a work Blackberry.  I strongly advise that you do not get one of those.  Not only is it shit, but it would be no good whatsoever as a clubbing weapon.  Worst of both worlds.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2012)

If you can switch to Vodafone then buying via Quico will pay for the first 2/3 months bills. 

I would go for the Samsung Galaxy S3 I think but that is going to be at the more expensive end.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 24, 2012)

.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 24, 2012)

kabbes said:


> I have a work Blackberry. I strongly advise that you do not get one of those. Not only is it shit, but it would be no good whatsoever as a clubbing weapon. Worst of both worlds.


 

yeah i have had variou sblackberries over the years. not fussed on them either tbh.

i am currently looking at the

samsung s3
samsung galaxy note 2
htc one x


and now the nokia lumina


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2012)

Pingu said:


> samsung galaxy note 2


 
Okay this ^ 

Gonna probably cost you £70 upfront and about £35-40 a month but get it.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 24, 2012)

The kabbess has a Galaxy Ace, which is the cheapy version of the S3.  It's good, I like it.  No idea how it compares with other phones, mind.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 24, 2012)

Can I piggy back?  I'm with Tmobile, overdue an upgrade but failed at choosing anything so far. Not that interested in changing networks hassle.  On lowest flexi tarriff and internet added. Comes to about £25 a month and I usually don't use anything near my limits. Internet is unlimited IIRC. 

It is my camera.  I browse here and facebook on it. upload pics to facebook. send the odd text, make the odd call. I used to play angry birds until memory ran out. 

I have the HTC Desire and this is what I don't like: 

stupid memory. 
stupid camera lens raised and scratched to buggery quicktime. 
stupid battery life. 
stupid touch screen keyboard that I still hate. 
Not geeky gadget/app fan. Prefer phone that works without making a career out of trying out apps and pissing about generally.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 24, 2012)

Pingu said:


> yeah i have had variou sblackberries over the years. not fussed on them either tbh.
> 
> i am currently looking at the
> 
> ...


HTC one X is a nice phone, as is the s3. The note is massive, so not worth it unless you plan to use it as a mini-tablet or have poor eyesight.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 24, 2012)

cost isnt an issue as I use my phone for work so can claim back the costs. my average monthly phone bill is about £80 - lots of international calls plus international data costs so on most plans the phone cost is either free or fuck all in comparison


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2012)

If all you want is a 'phone for making phone calls and looking at emails whilst out' then might as well go cheaper?


----------



## Pingu (Oct 24, 2012)

i ahve a desire atm quimmy and i concurr on its faults


----------



## kabbes (Oct 24, 2012)

I haz desire?


----------



## c01642 (Oct 24, 2012)

The HTC 8S and 8X are looking good, both windows phone 8, cheap, but not sure on battery life. I have a windows 7.5 phone and as expected works perfectly with exchange. I had a Galaxy S before this and it couldnt handle all the folders i had in exchange and the calander didnt work properly, my managers SIII has the same issue but he said its supposed to be fixed in the next release.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 24, 2012)

just noticed i can link to my skydrive account on windows 8 phones (which is kinda obviou sif you think about it) that could be a deal winner for  me.

*goes to check to se eif you can get angry birds for windows phones*


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 24, 2012)

Pingu said:


> *goes to check to se eif you can get angry birds for windows phones*


 
Course you can 

Edit; and the Lumia 920 is coming out soon.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2012)

Pingu said:


> *goes to check to se eif you can get angry birds for windows phones*


 
Pfffft. Angry Birds is SOOO last year, it is all Angry Pigs these days


----------



## Pingu (Oct 24, 2012)

ya reckon?

http://www.starwars.com/news/angry-birds-star-wars-announce.html


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2012)

Pingu said:


> ya reckon?
> 
> http://www.starwars.com/news/angry-birds-star-wars-announce.html


----------



## Pingu (Oct 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


>


 
yeah not all piggy this and piggy that now are we?


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 24, 2012)

I had a one X and had all sorts of problems with it.  Didn't like the s3. Ended up with a galaxy nexus and am pretty happy with it.  So I say get one of those.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Pfffft. Angry Birds is SOOO last year, it is all Angry Pigs these days


 
Chance to find out would be a good thing.  No hope with a Desire. 

Wait, is that even a real thing? 

@fen_boy What is good about the Nexus compared to others? Is it a cheaper Samsung?


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 24, 2012)

It's a cheaper samsung. It's not as big as the S3 or One X so it's still usable in one hand. I really didn't like the feel of the S3 at all.

You don't have to dick about with custom ROMs and get all the latest software updates first 'cos it's a Nexus phone.

The only thing I don't like about it is the screen which isn't a patch on the One X and you can't expand the storage space which seems to bother some people, but not me.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't know what a custom ROM is.  I presume you mean a nexus is preloaded with software which has been updated since it was released.  Small is good as I am little but it's probably still bigger than is convenient for me. the Desire is. 

What is wrong with the screen?    Is there enough storage space for angry pigs and birds?  Being able to expand storage space in theory is of little use to me in reality if it requires pissing about that I'm not willing/able to do.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 24, 2012)

The screen is fine,  it's just not as good as the one X which has pretty much the best screen of any phone.  It'll have more than enough space for your requirements.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 25, 2012)

htc one off shopping list.. has fixed in battery which is one of the reasons i hate the i phone. i can often be away from somewhere that allows me to recharge for a couple of days so the ability to swap batteries is relatively important to me.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Oct 25, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Can I piggy back? I'm with Tmobile, overdue an upgrade but failed at choosing anything so far. Not that interested in changing networks hassle. On lowest flexi tarriff and internet added. Comes to about £25 a month and I usually don't use anything near my limits. Internet is unlimited IIRC.
> 
> It is my camera. I browse here and facebook on it. upload pics to facebook. send the odd text, make the odd call. I used to play angry birds until memory ran out.
> 
> ...


 
Im in the same position with 3 mobile, i pay £28 a month for my HTC Desire with 2000 mins, unlimited texts and unlimited Data.

3 mobile have a Samsung S2 for £20 a month with 500 mins, unlimited emails and unlimited data. Good phone, likely to last you 2 years.

Other options on 3 Mobile are HTC One X for £25 a month and Samsung S3 for £26 a month, both tariffs about the same as above. I reckon if i haggle i might get a couple more quid off the S3 and save myself £5 a month.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 25, 2012)

I would go for the Samsung Galaxy III mini if I didn't already have the full sized Samsung Galaxy III. http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/47945/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-mini-officially-unveiled

As for the non-removable battery in the HTC one x, that is the reason I moved over to Samsung (with no regrets) when my HTC Desire contract expired. However I have since bought a neat portable battery charger for £20 from Maplin in any case. It holds enough for one full charge, but that is enough.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Oct 27, 2012)

Or maybe check out the HTC One S. As quick if not quicker in some respects as the One X. Better battery life, smaller screen, very similar 8mp camera, not quite as nice display and 'only'  10gb of space, but comes with plenty of Drop box space.

Personally I don't need 16gb or 32gb, storing loads of photos on your phone is a recipe for disaster. I use Audiogalaxy for my music so don't need to store music on the phone. 

500 mins, 5000 texts and unlimited data for £18 a month on 3 Mobile. Bargain.


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 29, 2012)

Or if you wanted to go down the sim free route and are on O2/know someone on O2/get an O2 pay as you go sim (as I did today) then you can use the HMV 20% off code to get an s2 for 240 or an s3 for 320. I've just done the latter.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 31, 2012)

i am really liking the note2.. but if i am being honest its a big big to be used day to day as a phone.

its a pity you cant have a couple of different models for a few days to see which one you like best before buying


----------



## marty21 (Oct 31, 2012)

regarding Battery life - I carry spare charged batteries - anyone else do this? cheap as chips on ebay/amazon


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2012)

Pingu said:


> i am really liking the note2.. but if i am being honest its a big big to be used day to day as a phone.
> 
> its a pity you cant have a couple of different models for a few days to see which one you like best before buying


 
Use the Distance Selling Regulations and get a cancellation period of 7 working days in which to withdraw from the contract

Play with Note II and if too big return it


----------



## Pingu (Oct 31, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Use the Distance Selling Regulations and get a cancellation period of 7 working days in which to withdraw from the contract
> 
> Play with Note II and if too big return it


 

nice idea but I can see that getting messy in the inbetween time between changing phones.. cancelling contract.. getting new phone. Not having a mobile phone (on the same number as I currently use) isnt an option


----------



## Pingu (Nov 18, 2012)

have gone for the note2.. a nice shiney one of which is currently charging next to me. am well pleased with it. after the desire its well fast and the screen is a huge improvement over the htc. the pen thing is actually useful as opposed to just being a gimmick

now to shop for the accesories


----------



## Pingu (Nov 18, 2012)

oh and angry birds star wars rocks (couldnt fit this onto my desire)


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 19, 2012)

Pingu said:


> oh and angry birds star wars rocks (couldnt fit this onto my desire)


I'm not a fan of Star Wars, but the game is properly awesome


----------



## Pingu (Nov 19, 2012)

i love the light sabre ones best


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2012)

I might have just got lucky (?) but found Angry Birds Star Wars to be really easy. 
Only about halfway through the first round of levels but pissed it. 

Am enjoying the maddening frustration of Hill Climb Racing


----------

